# Raags In Gurbani



## luthra_sumeet (Jul 30, 2005)

Sat sri akal ,

I wanted to know about the importance of Raags in Gurbani. For now I am concentrating in reading and understanding gurbani, but some one suggested that one should also know the gurbani as per raags as mentioned in sri Guru Granth sahib.
Is the mandatory that gurbani should be recited as per raags only or is it advisable ?. Right now i recite the shabad aloud when i am able to understand it but it is not as per raags.
Also if some one who has no experience in any music ,has to learn the raags in gurbani how to go about then ? 

-Sumeet Singh.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 30, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

in the initial stages of reading gurbani..it is not necessary to do it in Raag. In fact i have not yet come across any paathi thta reds gurbani in Raags speciifed.  The raags are for KIRTAN only.

IN fact not many Raagis know all the 31 Raags in Gurbani...most of them adapt Gurbani and sing the popular tunes based on Bollywood.  Its a Rare and uniqur Granthi/Raagi who takes the trouble to elarn the Rrags and sing accordingly.... the Shabad Chaounkees at harmandar sahib do follow certain raags .

The worst culprtis are those who ignore Gurbani all to gether in their Diwans and sing JINGLES ( religious ones)  saying these jingles are Simpler, easier to read etc by the Sangat. This is WRONG..and a lot of YOUTH are getign confused that these JINGLES are in fact "GURBANI" weh n they are NOT.  In Punjabi lingo these RELIGIOUS JINGLES are called "DHAARNAS".

Example: GURBANI is: "Juthey jaeheh baheh mera Satgur so thaan suhava raam rajeh.."

Religious Jingle goes like this : " OH dhartee Nu Bhaag lagg gayeh jithey Klagianwalleh Baeth gayeh..."

You can judge for yourself whether the JINGLE is really "simpler than Gurbani"... or is it being used for other reasons.

Gurudev smiles on us when we treat his Gurbani with RESPECT.

Jarnail Singh


----------

